# Migration of Bears, how far down?



## RT1 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey i keep running into people that keep insisting that they have seen black bears around Hastings and some occurances in the allegan state game area. I have talked to a couple of dnr guys that have said that they to have had the reports of bears around the hastings area.

Why are they migrating down and what has taken them so long. Shouldn't west michigan have more?


----------



## RT1 (Jul 30, 2008)

No replies, wow.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

One was spotted in Manchester last year.......I would say that's pretty far down..........Mack


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

haha this site is sad with your whole 19 posts huh? ask questions and then call the site sad... good idea.. thats the way to get help... unless you were trying to draw people in with bad vibes you might want to rethink that one....

maybe we arent all bear habitat specialiest and stuff like that.... your guess is probably as good as anyone elses unless they actually study bears and can give you a 100% answer of why things happen a lot of people will give you an opnion.... but its almost turkey season... thats why the turkey forum is going good right now... and in a lot of peoples mind its always whitetail season..so thats why that forum is going good... the bear one slows down when its not really bear season...
so welcome to the site

why are they migrating down... hmm i dont study bears but i would have to guess population density... there are getting to be more bears so they are spreading out... just a guess.. and most likely what is happening.... what took them so long? probably that they only have a couple cubs a year and they werent managed as well back in the day.. again just a guess...

happy? you got some attention

ps fill out your profile... so your not just some weirdo hahaha


----------



## Flag Up (Feb 15, 2009)

You tell em Hawk.:evil:


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Couple of years ago one was spotted in Corunna and one was killed on I-75 in flint.

Probably the younger males seeking new territory. They probably leave mom and naturally travel quite a distance to spread the gene pool.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

One was killed in Battle Creek by the police last year. Sorry I didn't reply sooner.


----------



## Nimrod1 (Apr 26, 2004)

My guess would be that there would be more in the Allegan woods, if it weren't for the high couger population.:lol:


----------



## wingsfan2 (Feb 26, 2009)

When the one was spotted in Manchester lat year, the dnr said they are migrating south because the food source is better down here than it is in northern mich.They want to trap it , then tag it a release it in the same area without relocating it.


----------



## Old Shortstop (Jun 6, 2006)

I heard the one around Manchester was hit by a car. I hope not, but that is what I heard.

Dave


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

My father told me of bear sightings in the brant area (saginaw county) prior to 1970...Bear hunting areas have expanded, not long ago the Baldwin and Gladwin units were added. It's nothing to worry about, they rarely cause any damage.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Habitat changes in lower Michigan are the main reason. Most of the bears you see in Southern Michigan are young male bears taking a walk about looking for a new home and a girl friend.

Griff


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Fur-minator said:


> Couple of years ago one was spotted in Corunna and one was killed on I-75 in flint.


From what I heard, is that another one has been spoted in the Flint area


----------



## Islander26 (Feb 23, 2004)

Maybe they are just migrating north


----------



## Hoyt_em (Aug 2, 2008)

RippinLipp said:


> From what I heard, is that another one has been spoted in the Flint area


Can't say for sure, but I believe they linked the two mentioned together. 

Young male, he didn't fair so well crossing south bound I-75 on one of the holiday weekends. 

If I recall correctly, there were several "bear sightings" prior to his demise.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Hoyt_em said:


> Can't say for sure, but I believe they linked the two mentioned together.
> 
> Young male, he didn't fair so well crossing south bound I-75 on one of the holiday weekends.
> 
> If I recall correctly, there were several "bear sightings" prior to his demise.


That bear made it as far south as Brighton. Had a women at the Outdoorama show show me a picture of some tracks from her yard. Wasn't long after that the bear got hit in Flint.

Griff


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Nov 5, 2007)

I believe the DNR has it right. Food is more plentiful farther south and the climate is not as harsh. Same thing goes for wolves. Quite likely folks in the lower will be treated to more frequent wolf sightings as they gain a foothold.


----------



## Flag Up (Feb 15, 2009)

I have had three different bears migrate down to Kalamazoo in the last 10 years or so. All of them were in the back of my truck.


----------



## jakeperin24 (Feb 13, 2012)

apparently there was one seen on cascade road and whitneyville road this past fall and there were pictures. I know a few years ago there was a family of them on West River Dr.


----------



## fishineveryminuteofit (Mar 31, 2011)

Flag Up said:


> I have had three different bears migrate down to Kalamazoo in the last 10 years or so. All of them were in the back of my truck.


:16suspect Do you operate a bear taxi service?:16suspect


----------

